# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ακτοπλοΐα Κ.Βεντούρη & Υιών [K.Ventouris & Sons]

## minoan

Στα 83 του χρόνια απεβίωσε ο Κωνσταντίνος Βεντούρης, ιδρυτής της εταιρείας «Ventouris Ferries».
Σε ηλικία 83 ετών έφυγε από τη ζωή ο εφοπλιστής Κωνσταντίνος Βεντούρης, πλοιοκτήτης επιβατηγών και φορτηγών πλοίων, ιδρυτής της εταιρείας «VENTOURIS FERRIES» και πατέρας των Γεωργίου Βεντούρη Μέλους της Ένωσης Επιχειρήσεων Ναυτιλίας (ΕΕΝ), Αντωνίου Βεντούρη, Ευάγγελου Βεντούρη Μέλους ΔΣ της ΕΕΝ, Απόστολου Βεντούρη, (Προέδρου ΕΕΝ), Χαράλαμπου Βεντούρη Πλοιοκτήτη, Εργίνας Βεντούρη.
Ο Κωνσταντίνος Βεντούρης γεννήθηκε στην Κίμωλο το έτος 1927 σταδιοδρόμησε ως πλοίαρχος του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού και το 1957 στράφηκε στον εφοπλισμό μέσω της αγοράς του μικρού φορτηγού πλοίου «Κίμωλος». Μέσω της εταιρείας Ventouris G. Constantinos άρχισε να διαχειρίζεται μικρά φορτηγά πλοία και σύντομα δημιούργησε μικρό στόλο με πλοία αυτού του τύπου. Το 1975 η εταιρεία του, που έχει μετονομασθεί σε Ventouris Group Enterprises S.A., διαχειριζόταν τέσσερα μεσογειακά φορτηγά πλοία, ενώ τα επόμενα χρόνια ο στόλος τους ενισχύθηκε σημαντικά και με πλοία μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980, ο Κωνσταντίνος Βεντούρης αποφάσισε αρχικά να επεκταθεί στην ακτοπλοΐα με την αγορά επτά επιβατικών πλοίων και στη συνέχεια να πουλήσει το στόλο των φορτηγών πλοίων. Την περίοδο αυτή, στην επιχείρηση αρχίζει να εισέρχεται και η δεύτερη γενιά της οικογένειας, οι γιοι του Γεώργιος, Αντώνιος, Ευάγγελος και Απόστολος.
Το 1987, και ενώ με την ακτοπλοΐα ασχολούνται τα παιδιά του, ο ίδιος επανέρχεται στη διαχείριση φορτηγών πλοίων, αρχικά μέσω της εταιρείας Ventouris Contstantinos & Charalambos και, από το 1989, μέσω της Mastrogiorgis Shipping, η οποία έχει διαχειρισθεί συνολικά περίπου 15 πλοία από τη στιγμή της ίδρυσης της. Από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1990 και εξής, η Mastrogiorgis Shipping, υπό τη διοίκηση του Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρη και του μικρότερου γιου του Χαράλαμπου, ανέπτυξε σταθερά το στόλο της και έφθασε το 2000 να διαχειρίζεται στόλο επτά πλοίων που αποτελούνταν από τρία bulk carriers, τρία πλοία μεταφοράς γενικού φορτίου κι ένα πλοίο μικτού φορτίου, η μεταφορική ικανότητα των οποίων ήταν 300.000τνβ.
Η ΕΕΝ μόλις πληροφορήθηκε το θάνατο του Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρη συγκάλεσε εκτάκτως διοικητικό συμβούλιο, το οποίο ομόφωνα αποφάσισε αντιπροσωπεία του ΔΣ της Ενώσεως να εκφράσει τα θερμά συλλυπητήρια των μελών της ΕΕΝ προς τα τέκνα του εκλιπόντος, να παραμείνει μεσίστια η σημαία στα γραφεία της Ενώσεως κατά την ημέρα της κηδείας και να κατατεθεί αντί στεφάνου χρηματικό ποσό στο Σωματείο Ναυτικών Γονέων Παιδιών με Ειδικές Ανάγκες «ΑΡΓΩ».
Η κηδεία του Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρη θα γίνει την Παρασκευή στην εκκλησία της Παναγίας Οδηγήτριας στην Κίμωλο.

*πηγή*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλος ενας μεγαλος δημιουργος εφυγε.Αφησε ανεξητηλα το στιγμα του δημιουργοντας μια θαλασσοκρατορια που παντα ενεπνεε σεβασμο και κυρος.Αφησε πσω του μια ιστορια 55 ετων και τα παιδια του συνεχιζουν με επιτυχια να φερουν το <Β> σε διαφορες παραλαγες σε ολο το αιγαιο και την αδριατικη.
Καλο ταξιδι Καπτα Κωστα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον θάνατο του Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρη, που η προσφορά του στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα ήτανε μεγάλη, το n@utilia.gr εκφράζει τα Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.

----------


## plori

Καλό ταξίδι καπετάν Κώστα σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα όσα πρόσφερες στην γράμμης μας των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων και για τους άξιους συνεχιστές που αφήνεις πίσω.Σε ευχαριστούμε........

----------


## proussos

*Θερμά συλληπητήρια στην οικογένεια Βεντούρη.*
*Σε δυο γραμμές ας μου επιτραπεί να καταθέσω την προσωπική μου άποψη για τον ρόλο του καπετάν-Κώστα στην εξέλιξη της ακτοπλοϊας.*
*Εκτιμώ ότι ο άνθρωπος αυτός είχε ασύληπτη διορατικότητα και αντίληψη τόσο για τα πλοία που επέλεξε να φέρει στα νερά μας όσο και για τους ανθρώπους που επέλεξε να τα επανδρώσει.*
*Όλα-μα όλα-τα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν με τα σινιάλα του αποδείχθηκαν "ευλογημένα"...τι να πρωτοθυμηθούμε...ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ , ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ , ΠΑΤΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ , ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ , ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ , ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ...*
*Σχεδόν όλα τα τρανταχτά ονόματα της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας θήτευσαν υπό την πλοιοκτησία του...*
*Η ιστορία έγραψε άλλη μια σελίδα με μεγάλα γράμματα.*
*Φτάνει να μην ξεχάσουμε !*
*Καλό ταξίδι καπετάν-Κώστα εκεί στην Κίμωλο...*

----------


## mike1945

Προσωπικά δεν τον γνώριζα αλλά έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλά για τις δραστηριότητες του  στο χώρο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας.
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στη οικογένεια του.
Μιχ.Ν.

----------


## thanos75

Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει...Στο μυαλό μου θα είναι πάντα συνδυασμένος με μερικά από τα ομορφότερα σκαριά που ταξίδεψαν στο Αιγαίο... και ιδιαίτερα με την όμορφή και φωτεινή σιλουέτα του ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, με το οποίο έκανα ένα από τα πρώτα μου ταξίδια ως παιδί στις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλο ταξιδι Καπτα Κωστα

----------


## Ellinis

Τον καπτά Κώστα Βεντούρη τον ήξερε ο πολύς κόσμος λόγω της ανάμειξης του στην ακτοπλοϊα. Όμως από τα χέρια του πέρασαν και πολλά φορτηγά καράβια. Ξεκίνησε με μικρά μότορσιπ των 500 τόνων για πλόες στη Μεσόγειο και σήμερα η εταιρεία διαθέτει ποντοπόρα πλοία μέχρι και 45.000 τόνους...

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Η ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ θρηνει εναν απο τους ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ ανθρωπους της.Καλο Ταξιδι cpt Κωστα. Μιχ.Αν.

----------


## tomcat

ΘΕΡΜΑ ΣΥΛΛΗΠΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## giorgos....

Καλό ταξίδι Καπτα Κώστα.. ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει..

----------


## alekostriglia

ΚΑΛΟΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΗ

----------


## ge67

ΘΕΡΜΑ ΣΥΛΛΗΠΗΤΗΡΙΑ στους οικείους ενός πραγματικού ναυτικού.
Αυτό το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (με αυτά έτυχε να ταξιδέψω) τι καράβια ήτανε βρε παιδί μου.....Γερά σκαριά...

Αείμνηστος!!!

----------


## astrolavos

Τα θερμά μου και ειλικρινή συλληπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα πιο θερμά μου συλληπητήρια στην οικογένεια του _Κώστα του Βεντούρη_.
Ο _καπετάν-Κώστας_ σαπλάρησε για να συναντήσει την γυναίκα του _Οδηγήτρια_, η οποία είχε φύγει λίγο νωρίτερα.

Ένας άνθρωπος με τεράστια προσφορά στα νησιά μας.
Από την μικρούλα _Κίμωλο_ ξεκίνησε δειλα-δειλά και κατάφερε να δημιουργήσει μια μεγάλη εταιρεία από φορτηγά και επιβατηγά πλοία.
Θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι η δρομολόγηση του _"¶γιος Γεώργιος"_ (_"Ξιφίας"_), το _1976_, αποτελεί μια σρολογία-ορόσημο για την ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα.
Ο _"Ξιφίας"_ πρόσφερε πάρα πολλά στα νησιά των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, γεγονός που κανείς δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάει.
Από εκεί και πέρα, τα πράγματα κύλισαν και έφτασε κάποια στιγμή που το λιμάνι του Πειραιά γέμισε με πλοία με το _"Β"_ στην τσιμινιέρα τους.

Καλό ταξίδι ....

----------

